# just got a 95 - what to expect?



## 95max (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah well i've been looking around for an infinity/nissan and i finally found the car that has everything i need. Green SE, stick shift, leather, BOSE system, power everything, keyless entry, 113k miles. Its got some scratches and shit but not anything out of the ordinary for a 9 year old car. It was kind of hard to find a manual - i had to pass up a lot of cars b/c they were automatic. I drove it and it seems fast and in good shape. This is my 4th car - i had a 93 RX-7, 98 GTI VR6, 91 GTI 16v so i'm pretty used to some quick cars. We'll have to see how this one stacks up next to them. Just thought I'd share and seeing what kind of comments you guys have. By the way, that BOSE system, it's pretty sweet isn't it? Anybody got subs hooked up with these speakers? I'm not looking for anything crazy, just some nice bass to complement the speakers. Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

[spammer mode] If you're used to driving real sports cars like the RX-7, you're going to wish you had better brakes and handling! check out the toys on my website for handling and braking.  [/spam mode]

The problem with the Bose is that they have a tendency to stop working after about 10 years. the 89-94 Maximas have a HUGE problem with the head units and amplifiers going out, and they're $$$$ to fix. If one component ever fails, you're stuck paying $2-300 each to fix them, or you have to replace the entire system.

The Bose sounds good when it works, but when it doesn't, you HATE the name Bose on it!


----------



## 95max (Nov 29, 2004)

oh man i'd be so pissed... well i guess i better hope that nothing goes wrong with the system.


----------



## dblock905 (Nov 24, 2004)

I had a 1995 GXE. 157,000 miles. It was running very strong up until the point that my friend decided to drive on top of it with his jeep because "his foot slipped off the brake when parking" O well, about 3500 dollars more than the car was worth.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

1 out of every 20 4th gen maxima's was a 5spd... so yes, they are rare.

and the 95 is a great year (lightest) and yes, maxima's are not known for their handling (damn solid rear axle) and for their braking. Matt's stuff will definitly help. I'm lookin into some of it myself... after I figure out if mine is totalled or not.


----------



## Turd Furgeson (Dec 28, 2004)

Awesome car man. I personally had 2 3rd gens, 2 4th gens, and 1 5th gen. Get yourself a FSTB to help in the handling department. I noticed a difference when I installed one on my 95. Knock sensors are also pretty common on these cars as well. It may be bad and you not know it since the CEL doesn't come on but the computer does store a code.

If you are looking to install a nice setup, I would reccomend bypassing the Bose completely. The sound quality tends to deteriorate after several years, and they aren't too good of speakers.


----------



## ykroy (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations mate. I have exactly the same 95 maxima, with 90K miles. Had to get the clutch replaced just now, got it done from a local mechanic, and now 
I am getting vibrations from the engine  Don't know what to do next.


----------

